# How often should i give my pigeon Metronidazole?



## Kiecko (Apr 21, 2014)

Dima said:


> Here's the links to order:
> http://www.jedds.com/-strse-Medicine->>-Canker/Categories.bok


how often should i give my pigeon Metronidazole? does it actually work?please help


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hello Kiecko and welcome to PT.
It depends on how many birds you have and how you keep your birds?
If one has few birds and don't trade birds often means bring new birds in and out and keep his loft clean,dry and tidy then a prevention course can be run once in 4-6 months for 3-5 days using RONIDAZOLE which is soluble in water and it can serve the purpose well. Metronidazole is usually used to treat birds individually given required dosage by mouth or mixed in feed which birds consume in one go.

I run prevention course for canker thrice a year, before moulting season ,breeding season and competitions,because canker is something which can become a problem even in best maintained lofts. Always try to use different meds in rotation so that triches which cause canker doesn't develop resistance to a partcular drug. You can use ronidazole,spartrix,metronidazole and other anti-protozoans, to choose from.


----------



## Kiecko (Apr 21, 2014)

Thank you so much for replying. I actually don't trade birds. I just found a pigeon I guess it fall from its nest. So I take it home to take care of it and I saw that it has no feathers under its wing. I thought because it didn't eat or drink for a while!! But it been over 2 weeks now and still there are no feathers under its wings. I found ronidazole 10% on eBay, is that the right one?! PLEASE help. I feel so bad for the bird. 

Thank you


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Oh... okay, thank you so much for taking in that needy bird .
In that case,metronidazole would be best choice for your bird. You have one bird and metronidazole works best to treat pigeons individually and it attacks even the toughest and most of the triches strains. So metronidazole is your first choice.
If your sure your bird has canker then you can give 50mg for 7-10days otherwise 35mg for 5-7 days would suffice.


----------



## Kiecko (Apr 21, 2014)

thank you so much for replying ( i am trying my best to take care of it. i found Metronidazole on 1-800petmeds!!! 
here's the link http://www.1800petmeds.com/Metronidazole-prod10098.html 
is that the right one,should i order it from here?


----------



## Kiecko (Apr 21, 2014)

thank you so much for replying( i am trying my best to take of it. i found Metronidazole on 1-800petmeds!!!! 
here's the link http://www.1800petmeds.com/Metronidazole-prod10098.html
is that the right one, should i order it?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yes,metronidazole is sold under the name Flagyl. This product will also do as it has the same salt. Have you looked for vet Flagyl(metronidazole) on pigeon supply places like jedds,siegels etc.


----------

